# Carbon Collective Platinum Wheels Sealant Review



## Danman

So being on Instagram for a few months I heard about Carbon Collective. Relatively unknown on here with not many reviews. So after getting some wheels refurbed decided to try out one of their alloy wheel sealants.

http://carboncollective.eu/shop/?product=platinum-wheels-coating

I ordered from the online shop and it came within a few days.




























So as my wheels were freshly refurbished they didn't require much cleaning, just a degrease with some AF citrus.



















The came the fun part or applying the coating. So all you need is a few drops from the bottle with a special 'dropper' on the end onto the application pad. I had to restrain myself not to put on more.




























What I would say is that a little goes a very long way. It is definitely best to use a little and apply two coats like I did a few hours apart. One bottle with two coats per 19" wheel, inside and out has lasted well. After the the two coats per wheel I still have half a bottle left!

The beading is different to what a wax does, smaller flatter beads.





































So the wheels have been on a few weeks now and have about 1100 miles of dirt on them. Cleaning was an absolute breeze. No cleaning products were used, no agitation, just a pressure washer!

*Before:*










*After:*










*Video:*

http://s1061.photobucket.com/user/D...ollective/20140308_091905.mp4.html?sort=3&o=0

*Conclusions*

A really easy product to apply and really does make cleaning your wheels easier. I haven't used other products so cant really compare but the video speaks for itself. Time will tell to see how it lasts. I really do recommend this product and I look forward to trying their other products.

Dan


----------



## Zetec-al

Nice wheels mate! look like they have come up great!


----------



## rickylexus250

I guess then we should not use a product like Iron Out or Iron X. Also noticed that it can be applied to exhaust pipes.


----------



## TonyH38

Looks a good bit of kit.


----------



## cheshirebert

one for the shopping list as my wheels get dirty very quickly.


----------



## stangalang

Stunning wheels man truly


----------



## Jdudley90

Did you apply with their 'special v2 applicators'?


----------



## BradS3

Jdudley90 said:


> Did you apply with their 'special v2 applicators'?


The girlfriends make up pads do the trick :lol: 
Would definitely recommend this product though, mines still going great after 3 months


----------



## Puntoboy

Looks identical to GTechniq C5. Even the packaging and applicator 

I also have seen them on Instagram, I wonder why they aren't on here?


----------



## S-D-B

I put 2 coats on my wifes focus st freshly powder coated alloys, I'm new to all this so have nothing to compare to, I may have got carried away as I only have 1/4 bottle left.

The wheels did come clean with only snow foam and pressure washer rinse off.

2 coats is supposedly good for upto 2 years.


----------



## bazz

nice wheels and love the colour and looks like a good product


----------



## MBRuss

Looks good - just like Gtechniq C5. Do they do a 30ml bottle? Was hoping this would be a chunk cheaper than C5, but the price is actually pretty similar. I want to do 8 18" wheels and usually apply too much product, so I'm thinking I'll probably need the 30ml.

If I can simply jet wash my wheels clean after applying this then I'll be a happy bunny - I have some new wheels being re-powder coated in a different colour next week that I want to protect, but I'm worried that they'll take forever to clean becuase the design is quite intricate. Being able to jet wash them clean would be ideal and save me hours!

Also, I see that it says about using 50% diluted isopropyl alcohol... why is that? I was just going to use the IPA neat...

Oh, and will I be alright just cleaning newly painted wheels with IPA, or should I use other stuff to ensure the surface is fully cleaned?


----------



## Shhh3

Jdudley90 said:


> Did you apply with their 'special v2 applicators'?


Lets hope more thought went into the product than the applicators. Same trend with his Chinese ebay type wax applicators he sells.

Bedroom business at it's finest.


----------



## profoundoblu

Wheels look stunning in that colour, v tempted by a set of these for my alfa


----------



## V3nom

Surprised this is the first Platinum Wheels review to pop up...they seem to do a lot of sales through Instagram.

Looks like a good product...let's see how long it lasts


----------



## Jdudley90

This actually works out at £23.98 inc shipping. A trader on ebay is selling gtechniq c5 for £22.50 shipped. I know which I'll be buying. 
I can only guess this must be similar to ceramishield or something else widely available and rebottled to suit your needs.


----------



## scottk

I definitely need something like this. Looks great and very nice wheels.


----------



## bigup

how many applicator pads does this come with?


----------



## Gixxer6

bigup said:


> how many applicator pads does this come with?


Description seems to mention one pad: http://carboncollective.eu/shop/?product=platinum-wheels-coating
"The new updated packaging now includes a tamperproof dropper cap & revised cotton wool applicator to help you get the most from your bottle."

I'm sure that you could use the cotton pads available from most supermarkets.


----------



## MBRuss

bigup said:


> how many applicator pads does this come with?


Well the instructions tell you to use one per wheel...

...then, just to be funny they only give you one pad. 

(Perhaps this product is popular with unicycle enthusiasts?)

Doesn't make any sense really, as they're cheap as chips, so quite why they couldn't stick four or five in I'm not sure. Giving you one is useless, because even if you only use one per wheel, you'll still have to buy a whole pack somewhere, even if you only need 3 more. As such, they'd just as well not bother even giving you one.

Luckily, I expected such issues and bought a huge pack in Asda beforehand. You can't really buy them in small packs,so expect to have plenty left over.

I didn't notice that their applicator was any better than the Asda ones.


----------



## Natalie

Jdudley90 said:


> This actually works out at £23.98 inc shipping. A trader on ebay is selling gtechniq c5 for £22.50 shipped. I know which I'll be buying.
> I can only guess this must be similar to ceramishield or something else widely available and rebottled to suit your needs.


£21.50 delivered (using DW discount code) with Bears Wax Factory

http://www.bearswaxfactory.co.uk/carbon-collective-platinum-wheels-748-p.asp


----------



## bigup

https://www.facebook.com/bearswaxfactory



> We've teamed with our good friends at #carboncollective to bring you a lovely bank holiday offer. Launches tomorrow so keep checking for details. #detailing #detailingworld #reflectastic #vw #ford #ferrari #porsche #valeting #carcare


will wait and see


----------



## Danman

UPDATE.

So been running this product on my wheels now for nearly 8 months now. Wow. This product is amazing.

After 5 months the dirt just washes off, no agitation needed! See the video below:


__
http://instagr.am/p/l27fl6ArN3/

After 7 months still beading:










This product really has delivered and needs more credit.


----------



## Kimo

Puntoboy said:


> Looks identical to GTechniq C5. Even the packaging and applicator
> 
> I also have seen them on Instagram, I wonder why they aren't on here?


It's all rebranded

Kinda says it all when it says 'hand bottled in the uk'

Might give it a whirl one day


----------



## Danman

Kimo73 said:


> It's all rebranded
> 
> Kinda says it all when it says 'hand bottled in the uk'
> 
> Might give it a whirl one day


Is this fact or rumour?

Shame if so, either way its a cracking product.

Dan


----------



## Kimo

Danman said:


> Is this fact or rumour?
> 
> Shame if so, either way its a cracking product.
> 
> Dan


90% of coatings etc are rebranded mate 

In fact, products in general

Obviously if it was manufactured it'd be hand made or manufactured in the uk too to drive sales, not hand bottled


----------



## Danman

Kimo73 said:


> 90% of coatings etc are rebranded mate
> 
> In fact, products in general
> 
> Obviously if it was manufactured it'd be hand made or manufactured in the uk too to drive sales, not hand bottled


Never realised that. Oh well.


----------



## Kimo

Danman said:


> Never realised that. Oh well.


Way I look at it is that if it does the job, it does the job


----------



## wylie coyote

Kimo73 said:


> Way I look at it is that if it does the job, it does the job


Exactly - it could be called Camel Wee but if it delivers the performance you are happy with......:thumb:


----------



## ShaunButton

Really need to try this looks great, love those wheels too


----------



## Esteticar

wonderful job! 
before applying the product, do you decontaminated wheels with clay bar?


----------



## Dougnorwich

I hate rebranding....still the royalties the orginal manufacturer is getting must be good and will carry on while it's happening 

Still don't like it though


----------



## Shhh3

Carbon collective seems to be built on rebranded products. Each to their own.

It's nice to see they reduced their price of the Chinese wax applicator pads which could be bought for £1.56 delivered for 12.

http://carboncollective.eu/shop/?product=foam-applicator-pads-six-pack


----------



## Kimo

The make up pads that are 60p for 200 in shops are still £1 for 10 though lol


----------



## Shhh3

Did collective still have that special offer on those make up pads they sold :lol:


----------



## salsheikh

thread revival - for those claiming this product is very similar/is the same as gtech c5 can you explain why you can apply this product on bare metal but cannot on c5?


----------



## great gonzo

salsheikh said:


> thread revival - for those claiming this product is very similar/is the same as gtech c5 can you explain why you can apply this product on bare metal but cannot on c5?


C5 goes on exhaust tips that's bare metal?

Gonz.


----------



## MBRuss

Yeah, I'm pretty sure C5 can go on almost anything.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## salsheikh

Mmm wierd that. Their website states not to use on bare metal!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Not sure what difference the salting makes? Unless C5 promotes corrosion?!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh

One of their coating tests is going to be a salt spray test on various coated test panels over a period of time. Sounds like they’re not happy with the performance on bare metal. 

They have marine products, so if it’s a requirement, then they’ll have another product that is up to the job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Surrey Sam

The 'red' company is just Ditec stuff anyway?


----------



## Kam09

Carpro dlux all day everyday!


----------



## footfistart

Between coats did you buff off or did you leave it and then went over it again?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mangove21

footfistart said:


> Between coats did you buff off or did you leave it and then went over it again?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well you should buff cos it goes off within a few mins of applying it

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VenomUK

I've heard and seen a lot about CC products. I think they have a pretty good range at good prices in comparison to others out there on the market.


----------



## salsheikh

i emailed GTechnic and asked them if they had any alternative/sutiable products. All I got back was C5 wasnt suitable for bare metal and thats it, literally 2 lines! Poor customer service me thinks


----------



## MBRuss

Is this for bare metal wheels? Most bits on cars have clear coat on them, including diamond cut wheels.

Any of the "Wet Coat" type products will work on bare metal.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## salsheikh

MBRuss said:


> Is this for bare metal wheels? Most bits on cars have clear coat on them, including diamond cut wheels.
> 
> Any of the "Wet Coat" type products will work on bare metal.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Yeah, i have machine polished audi tt comps with no lacquer on them.


----------



## MBRuss

salsheikh said:


> Yeah, i have machine polished audi tt comps with no lacquer on them.


Yikes, that's brave!

I would have bet that nano coatings would work on bare metal, but I guess Gtechniq know their products much better than I do.

Could you try asking CarPro if DLux can be applied on bare metal?

Is there a reason you don't want them lacquered? I think running bare metal wheels on a daily driver is brave, if not madness! Any coating you get will be a fraction of the thickness of a coat of lacquer, and it'd be difficult to tell when it's "worn away" leaving you unprotected.

I'd be tempted to speak to your local Gtechniq detailer and ask them for a price to coat the wheels with Crystal Serum, or whatever Gtechniq's 5 year coating is called.

Then ask them to check with Gtechniq as to whether that is suitable for bare metal.

I guess they may get a better response from Gtechniq, possibly.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## salsheikh

its not that bad! the wheels get a quick wipe down every night when i put the car in the garage and this helps keeping them nice and shiny.
if they do lose a bit of shine then a quick polish using mothers metal polish does wonders.
you cant use any chemicals to clean the wheels as this marks/stains the wheels.
wheels are off the car currently as i have some winter wheels on. put away in the shed with poorboys wheel sealant applied.


----------



## MBRuss

Hmm, I wonder if Fusso, FK1000P or Double Speed Wax would be any good?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## salsheikh

MBRuss said:


> Hmm, I wonder if Fusso, FK1000P or Double Speed Wax would be any good?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


If poorboys sealant doesnt work out well then FK1000P is on my shopping list.


----------

